# Moving to Paphos



## april17_uk (Jul 29, 2008)

H

Hi all My name is Jayne and my Husband and I are seriously considering moving to Paphos.

We are coming there next month and have a few estate agents showing us around some places.

I would be really gratefull for any advice anyone can give us.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

april17_uk said:


> H
> 
> Hi all My name is Jayne and my Husband and I are seriously considering moving to Paphos.
> 
> ...


Why a thumbs down April ..... do you not want to go?


----------



## april17_uk (Jul 29, 2008)

Thumbs down? sorry did I put something on there I shouldn't have?


----------



## april17_uk (Jul 29, 2008)

Duh duh just saw what you mean, hahaha I thought that was a question mark, should have put my glasses on.


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

Good Luck we did it and its great,


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

If it helps we used Tritonia Developments, Private run company we thought we got a better service they have New + Plots (Design your Own )+ Resell available, if you want to contact Fivos Hadjigeorgiou Tel 00357 26912110
or freephone from UK 00800 357 357 00
www.tritoniadevelopers.com and Cyprus Developers, Property For Sale in Cyprus - Tritonia
They did a wonderful job on our Villa from plot to design to build, by all means come over and have a look at it when you are over, just give us a PM or an email and we can give you details and/or arrange to meet you both etc
Good Luck 
Andy & Sheila


----------

